# Matt's audio quiz of the day...



## audioslavematt (Nov 17, 2006)

1. Blue noise is, in a sense, the inverse of ________ noise. 

2. Violet noise is the inverse of ________ noise.

3. __________ has a frequency distribution of 1 (equal intensity).


----------



## CHScrew (Nov 18, 2006)

1. Pink???

2. Brown/red ??

3. ?


----------



## Schniapereli (Nov 19, 2006)

1. Maroon
2. Beige
3. Carnation Pink

Wow. Every so-often I start thinking about how much I know about tech, but other times when I get to talk with people like you, I realize how stupid I am.  

Please, grace us with your mighty wisdom.


----------



## audioslavematt (Nov 20, 2006)

1. Pink, with a 3db per octave roll off opposed to a 3db per octave increase
2. Brown, with a 6db per octave roll off opposed to a 6db her octave increase
3. White

(No mighty wisdom, just an idiot that knows nothing but audio.)


----------



## Schniapereli (Nov 21, 2006)

Cool. I just looked it up on Wiki awhile ago. I had no idea different "colors" of noise existed. kewl.

But it didn't answer the question:
"Why is pink not the exact inverse"(of blue)?


----------



## audioslavematt (Nov 21, 2006)

I deleted the bonus question. I forget what I was looking for when I wrote it.


----------



## Schniapereli (Nov 21, 2006)

okidoki then...


----------

